
A picture of change for a world in constant motion - plg
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/08/07/arts/design/hokusai-fuji.html
======
arxpoetica
I love this visual technique. I appreciate that the New York Times is slowly
moving the needle on digital storytelling with their different incarnations of
"scrollytelling." This is a technique I feel like I haven't seen yet.

~~~
totetsu
There seems to be at least 10 years history of people trying to create the
"Ken Burns" effect in browser. This article seems to use it really well. It's
a reminder how a much more interesting web experience is right in front of us,
but we hardly ever see it because everything is just SEO optimized look alike
designs. [https://amp.dev/documentation/examples/visual-
effects/ken_bu...](https://amp.dev/documentation/examples/visual-
effects/ken_burns/)
[https://www.kirupa.com/html5/ken_burns_effect_css.htm](https://www.kirupa.com/html5/ken_burns_effect_css.htm)

------
hinkley
> A serpentine passage cuts through an ordinary little marsh, on a highway
> that connects Kyoto to Edo (now Tokyo). No graceful landscape, this. We’re
> somewhere commonplace, undistinguished.

It's hard to say if the author is trying to bring a western audience along for
a story, or has misunderstood the grace of an ordinary little marsh (if in
fact this is a marsh, and not a farm).

